# How to spin the ball with normal wedges



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Ok this is for a friend (i have spin milled wedges) he says he has a FX9 lob wedge 60* and says he cant get the ball to spin and he needs to know how to do it...can you help him?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

steeper angle of attack, strike down on the back of the ball.


----------



## tjj107 (Oct 21, 2006)

whenever i try to come down sharpley on the back of the ball, it never works cos it just goes like 10 ft along the floor.  any other tips? ​


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

keep your weight on your front foot and move the weight further forward as you impact.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

My mate says thank you


----------

